# Is It Worthwhile Regenerating Purigen?



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

Is it worthwhile regenerating Purigen? I have bleach & Prime but don't have buffer. Plus, isn't there always a risk of not cleansing enough? Does regenerated Purigen perform well? 

Well, if I had $10M in my bank account, I would use only fresh Purigen but that's not the case.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I regenerated some that I was using for a while and it did seem to work for a couple of regenerations. What are you using it for? Unless you have some special problem with phosphates or heavy metals it shouldn't really be necessary so long as things like biological filtration and water changes are managed well.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Considering the cost, yes definitely. It regenerates very well. I've had some going for almost a year. The only risk is chlorine / pH raise. Follow the instuctions and there are no issues.

If you can't be bothered to regenerate, just use carbon.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

I got into a habit of always using carbon and zeolite. I want Purigen to replace them. I manage my tanks well and I'd be fine without Purigen. However, bags of Purigen in my Eheim filters will certainly give me more peace of mind.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I regenerate mine every few months and have had some going on 2 years now. I've had to bleach a few bags more than once (during the same regeneration) to get them back to the color they should be, but as far as I can tell the Purigen is still working just fine (it will be darker from absorbing more organics any time I open the filter).

The buffer is not needed in all cases. It depends on your water parameters (how buffered your water is to begin with) and also tank size (the larger the tank, the less risk of pH swings). I generally skip the buffering stage now, since I have very hard & buffered water, and do soak the Purigen in just RO water for a few days after regenerating it anyways.

I've never had as clear water in my tanks since I started using Purigen, even high grade activated carbon and zeolite didn't come close. I've even had lots of people ask me if there's water in my tanks!


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

My goal is to make my tank water as clear as Lake Baikal's  When I use up Marineland carbon and zeolite, I'll use Purigen. I already bought a 250ml bottle & a couple Seachem bags.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

I use white vinegar instead of the buffer.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...inegar-instead-acid-buffer-purigen-regen.html


----------



## itrack4u (Nov 16, 2009)

Has this forum ever had a Seachem certified tech specialist as a member?


----------



## stanny03 (Nov 5, 2009)

APC does. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/

The rep is pretty good at responding to questions.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

stanny03 said:


> APC does. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/
> 
> The rep is pretty good at responding to questions.


Yeah, the guy from Seachem is cool.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Why use zeolite? You are 'stealing' the ammonia from the plants. (I assume it is a planted tank)


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

*I agree*



lauraleellbp said:


> I regenerate mine every few months and have had some going on 2 years now. I've had to bleach a few bags more than once (during the same regeneration) to get them back to the color they should be, but as far as I can tell the Purigen is still working just fine (it will be darker from absorbing more organics any time I open the filter).
> 
> The buffer is not needed in all cases. It depends on your water parameters (how buffered your water is to begin with) and also tank size (the larger the tank, the less risk of pH swings). I generally skip the buffering stage now, since I have very hard & buffered water, and do soak the Purigen in just RO water for a few days after regenerating it anyways.
> 
> I've never had as clear water in my tanks since I started using Purigen, even high grade activated carbon and zeolite didn't come close. I've even had lots of people ask me if there's water in my tanks!


I've regenerated some of my purigen 3 or 4 times now, without problem. Don't know why you wouldn't do that. It's cheap and easy.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

MChambers said:


> I've regenerated some of my purigen 3 or 4 times now, without problem. Don't know why you wouldn't do that. It's cheap and easy.


I regenerated mine 2 times. Works great.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Any new thoughts on this matter? Have any of you tried to regenerate?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I've been using Purigen for almost 5 years straight - 24/7 - in my discus tanks and another community tank. In one of my discus tanks I run 2 AC HOB 110 filters, both with Purigen, and which I alternate re-generating. I've found you can re-generate up to 15 times without the Purigen losing much of it's effectiveness, so it's very economical.
And you don't need to use any buffer - Seachem currently agrees with that, and in fact I believe they have recently removed the reference to buffering from their product directions.
Purigen is great, but ime it's best not to leave it too long before re-charging - do so as soon as it gets light brown - not brown or almost black - that way it readily retains & optimizes it's adsorption capability.
My tanks are crystal clear 100% of the time with the use of Purigen, among other clarifying/purifying aids.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Very good reply, thanks. I saw the rep had said that the buffer wasn't needed on APC, but wanted to double check. Mine does say to use it _"if using for freshwater"_ I wonder if it's old?


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I use it as my well water sucks. Does everyone keep it wet, or can I let it dry out in between uses?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Don't let it dry out between uses. Leave it in a bucket of water after having rinsed it in conditioned water, until you're ready to use it again. Check with Seachem, they'll tell you that, and the reasons why.


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

I just regenerated my purigen the other day and it is now soaking in prime & water. It is now "salt and pepper" looking. Half of the beads are near white, while half still look dirty. I think it's because I used to have lots of tannins in the tank.. I'll see if the stuff still works when I get around to sticking it back in my filter I suppse 

It is best to keep it moist. The beads shrink and can crack or fall through the mesh bag when they dry out, according to seachem.

You don't even have to keep it in water, just throw it into a ziplock while it's wet.


----------

